# CC w/ APR's S3 k04 Turboswap



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Just wanted to know if anyone is running this under the hood, and if you could provide some feedback. I am debating if I should take the plunge. I already have APR's Stage 1 Flash paired to the Carbonio CAI Stages 1 & 2- which I am happy about it - but I want some more, umph. [that's what she said]

Any feedback would be nice!!


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Had K04 installed on my 2012 CC a couple of weeks ago. Nice upgrade over APR stage II.


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

DO IT! I installed my kit back in July this year. My car with APR stage one was fast 14.1 1/4 @97. With k04, she is like a hoe running in stilettos. Bitch how you run so fast?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

08GraniteGreenPassat said:


> DO IT! I installed my kit back in July this year. My car with APR stage one was fast 14.1 1/4 @97. With k04, she is like a hoe running in stilettos. Bitch how you run so fast?


Wow that's pretty fast for stage 1 only :thumbup: no new times with the K04 I assume


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

No. I can't catch Fayetteville motorsports when their open. Hoping for very low 13's


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

How much was your k04 + installation? What needs to be fully replaced? DP? FMIC? Must I get an upgraded exhaust solution?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

You need an upgraded dp, the ko4 turbo, a dv relocation kit if not going with a apr ko4 and a bigger Intercooler (not the s3 you need somthing bigger then that) 

Also down the road you'll need a stronger clutch 

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished installing my K04 this past weekend. It was pretty simple. You will need an intercooler. I've read of some people just running the S3 in some parts of the U.S. But down here in Florida, that is not an option. It's WAY too hot. You will need a downpipe if you want to get all the hp you're paying for. Unfortunately, I'm getting misfires like they're going out of style. My new coils and spark plugs will be in Thursday. So i'll give you an update once they're in.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

LilJonny16 said:


> ... Unfortunately, I'm getting misfires like they're going out of style ...


That's the one thing I fear the most. Error coding, misfiring, f**k ups, et cetera.

So what would be needed to run the system properly? 

I gather from the feedback here a running list consisting of (excuse my APR worshiping):

[APR] Front Mount Intercooler
[APR] Downpipe / Turboback Exhaust
Stronger Clutch Solution?
New Spark plugs?

Anything else?


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, some people do have issues but a lot of people don't. I was having misfires when I was Stage 1. It only happened a few times and it was only when I redlined it, so I never worried about replacing the coilpacks. But with the K04, I can't really make any pulls without misfires and going into limp mode. 

But your list is good. Don't forget the new Revision D. diverter valve. I can't comment on the clutch. I'm DSG.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

CC_VW1019 said:


> That's the one thing I fear the most. Error coding, misfiring, f**k ups, et cetera.
> 
> So what would be needed to run the system properly?
> 
> ...


If you want the APR style Exhaust go with the Billy Boat one they make APR's exhaust for the CC/Passat its significantly cheaper apr charges more to welt there name plate on it :laugh: (APR TBE=1500$ B&B TBE= 1083$)

Intercooler: CTS turbo 600hp IC is roughly the same size as APRs and is made to work with 600hp set ups (im running one in my car with a big turbo and im thrilled with the quality and price of 799)

Clutch: Clutch master FX200 or FX300

For the clutch and IC hit CTS Turbo, Clay and Nik over there are very helpful and always take good care of you. 

[email protected] or [email protected]

And a comment on the DV, Dont go with the OEM rev D, they leak boost bc they dont seal properly in the turbo housing. I ran one and was 2-4 PSI low all the time. The best DV out there for the money is the AWE DV, if you want to spend more money you can go with the forge DV


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> If you want the APR style Exhaust go with the Billy Boat one they make APR's exhaust for the CC/Passat its significantly cheaper apr charges more to welt there name plate on it :laugh: (APR TBE=1500$ B&B TBE= 1083$)
> 
> Intercooler: CTS turbo 600hp IC is roughly the same size as APRs and is made to work with 600hp set ups (im running one in my car with a big turbo and im thrilled with the quality and price of 799)
> 
> ...


This is all great info and thanks for taking the time to provide the above - definitely helps and goes a long way! Man, I'm excited


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

CC_VW1019 said:


> This is all great info and thanks for taking the time to provide the above - definitely helps and goes a long way! Man, I'm excited


:thumbup:

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

Definitely worth it. I have the APR KO4 and down pipe on my 2012 CC sport with the stock intercooler and have never had a misfire or problem since it was installed over 5,000 miles ago.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

J.Iverson said:


> Definitely worth it. I have the APR KO4 and down pipe on my 2012 CC sport with the stock intercooler and have never had a misfire or problem since it was installed over 5,000 miles ago.


you should really upgrade your intercooler you are really killing your performance with the restrictive IC


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

It sucks no one has any before and after results from the track or even some dyno numbers


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm running APR K04 with stock intercooler. Will upgrade probably next year as funding allows. I asked APR and they said it will not harm the engine to run a stock intercooler, it will just reduce performance. Also, i believe APR has two separate software tunes. One for high flow downpipe, and one with stock downpipe.

So minimum all you need is K04 kit. Intercooler, downpipe, and intake can come later for better performance.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> I'm running APR K04 with stock intercooler. Will upgrade probably next year as funding allows. I asked APR and they said it will not harm the engine to run a stock intercooler, it will just reduce performance. Also, i believe APR has two separate software tunes. One for high flow downpipe, and one with stock downpipe.
> 
> So minimum all you need is K04 kit. Intercooler, downpipe, and intake can come later for better performance.


Exhaust too yeah?


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> you should really upgrade your intercooler you are really killing your performance with the restrictive IC


Driving in Minnesota?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> It sucks no one has any before and after results from the track or even some dyno numbers


Look at MKV(TSI)/MKVI numbers they will be very similar then a CC's



J.Iverson said:


> Driving in Minnesota?


Driving anywhere, I have a buddy that is doing the same thing in NH even in the cooler weather he heat soaks. You will be amazed the difference an upgraded ic will make.

Email [email protected] and he will set you up good with on of the CTS direct fit 600hp IC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

read thread again..... cant wait to get my car back....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> read thread again..... cant wait to get my car back....


Ur making us non k04 guys jelly


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

October 26 will be my k04's 2nd birthday!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> October 26 will be my k04's 2nd birthday!


Sweet..... Any issues at all since day one?? Are you APR tuned or?


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

Does the CC have an FSI or TSI motor? 

If FSI, don't you need injectors as well?

If TSI, you need a dv relocate, pcv block off, and will need to chop off the turbo muffler.

You don't need any supporting mods with a K04 & APR. As others have mentioned, you may be losing out on power without the supporting mods like downpipe, intercooler, etc.

I wouldn't say the install is "easy as hell." I would say if you are installing a brand new K04, go for it if you're confident. If its used, I would definitely drop it off at a shop. Running into problems isn't worth the headache for the average DIYer.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lilfleck said:


> Does the CC have an FSI or TSI motor?
> 
> If FSI, don't you need injectors as well?
> 
> ...


CC is TSI, CTS kit comes w all hardware and dv relocator, ready to instal. I purchased NEU KO4 TOP and Rev D as well...

If you see my signature and question was addressed to me, i have all supporting mods but IC, im going to get it done in Sprince since no need to have bigger IC during winter in Chicago ))) 

Car is currently at the dealership for the install....


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Sweet..... Any issues at all since day one?? Are you APR tuned or?


Yeah... The 2011 CC was one of the first VW's to come with the MED17.5.2 ECU. Or maybe I was just one of the first new ECU's to be k04'd? I am not sure. Anyway, I spent a fair amount of cash and time chasing misfires before APR figured out that the problem is the valve springs.

I ended up having the IE valve spring kit installed and its been smoooooooooth sailing ever since


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jspirate said:


> Yeah... The 2011 CC was one of the first VW's to come with the MED15.5.2 ECU. Or maybe I was just one of the first new ECU's to be k04'd? I am not sure. Anyway, I spent a fair amount of cash and time chasing misfires before APR figured out that the problem is the valve springs.
> 
> I ended up having the IE valve spring kit installed and its been smoooooooooth sailing ever since


Damn, im praying not to get that issue! 

How much was the labor fee to put em on?!

Springs themselves run 500+ right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Damn, im praying not to get that issue!
> 
> How much was the labor fee to put em on?!
> 
> ...


I believe if you do run into the issue you can run a less powerful tune so you cam stall on the springs 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Stage three is a better way to go*

Stage 3 better designed no issues with valve spring smoother pull an you can get into the high 11's with it.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> I believe if you do run into the issue you can run a less powerful tune so you cam stall on the springs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


We will see, hope im not gonna have to deal with it or dealer is going to fix that issue, since they ensured me im not going to have issues plus car is under the warranty... They been replacing coilis for free after i went stage 2 n had misfires due to packs.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jaywaterski said:


> Stage 3 better designed no issues with valve spring smoother pull an you can get into the high 11's with it.


Maybe it is better, but its too much money.. Plus you said high 11s my buddy doing on dsg ko4 gti 12.1 on a good day with sticky tires... He said my cc w out dsg tune shld be 12.8 or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> CC is TSI, CTS kit comes w all hardware and dv relocator, ready to instal. I purchased NEU KO4 TOP and Rev D as well...
> 
> If you see my signature and question was addressed to me, i have all supporting mods but IC, im going to get it done in Sprince since no need to have bigger IC during winter in Chicago )))
> 
> Car is currently at the dealership for the install....


Gotcha. I missed the dates on this thread. I was addressing the questions posted earlier.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lilfleck said:


> Gotcha. I missed the dates on this thread. I was addressing the questions posted earlier.


Oh thats cool man )


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

The AWE Diverter Valve is literally the Cobalt SS Turbocharged stock diverter valve lol. The problem with that diverter valve (at least for the Cobalt SS Turbo) was the rubber would crack with age or when the Cobalt would see over 300 whp (which would happen with as little as a stage one tune and a downpipe) it would leak. I don't know if that applies for VW, but it was definitely the case for the SS. 

The LNF engine that the Cobalt SS Turbo rocked was also used in the Saturn Sky, Pontiac Solstice and HHR SS. The upgraded engine of the LNF is now in the Cadillac ATS and Buick Regal GS. 

Just some info for you guys from my SS days lol


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Bill6211789 said:


> I believe if you do run into the issue you can run a less powerful tune so you cam stall on the springs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Yes. I ran the less powewrful tune for over a year. At the lower RPMs its fairly similar to the regular k04 file. At around 5300rpm or so, it flattens out though. Its not a huge difference, but I could feel it on the butt dyno. The thing is... the k04 really shines at higher rpm relative to the stock OEM turbo. So, you kinda get the shaft if you have the bumm springs.

I would be shocked if the dealer fixed the springs under warranty. The springs are not an issue with the k03/IHI turbo, so its not a warranty issue. The labor is about $500 or so if your shop has the tool that keeps you from having to pull the head. If not, its probably closer about $1000 in labor.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> The AWE Diverter Valve is literally the Cobalt SS Turbocharged stock diverter valve lol. The problem with that diverter valve (at least for the Cobalt SS Turbo) was the rubber would crack with age or when the Cobalt would see over 300 whp (which would happen with as little as a stage one tune and a downpipe) it would leak. I don't know if that applies for VW, but it was definitely the case for the SS.
> 
> The LNF engine that the Cobalt SS Turbo rocked was also used in the Saturn Sky, Pontiac Solstice and HHR SS. The upgraded engine of the LNF is now in the Cadillac ATS and Buick Regal GS.
> 
> Just some info for you guys from my SS days lol


This is a similar dv to what comes in a turbo Porsche, and the rubber is very heavy duty i really doubt its anywhere near a stock rubber diaphragm. 

They're are many people running them with 300+ whp setup and people that have had them for 2-3yr+ and i haven't seen a single issue. I used mkne for just about 2 yrs.... Id be using it now if i had a housing it would've worked with on my setup. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Bill6211789 said:


> This is a similar dv to what comes in a turbo Porsche, and the rubber is very heavy duty i really doubt its anywhere near a stock rubber diaphragm.
> 
> They're are many people running them with 300+ whp setup and people that have had them for 2-3yr+ and i haven't seen a single issue. I used mkne for just about 2 yrs.... Id be using it now if i had a housing it would've worked with on my setup.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


That may be, but it's definitely identical (if not very similar) to the Cobalt SS Turbocharger DV, I was running my Cobalt at 360WHP for a year and didn't have problems with it. I don't doubt it will last, I'm just saying some people in the SS community would have issues with it after a bit. Clearly you're saying it's a different product which it can very well be. I'm not knocking on it, just expressing it's resemblance and the experience the SS community had

There's even the ZFR turbo (a Borg Werner EFR turbo made specifically for the Cobalt) that uses it and it claims 450WHP with just a tune. I'm not knocking it, the SS could use a different material, perhaps the SS community was lubing it up with the wrong type of oil, etc. So many variables. 

Plus like you said, it could be a heavy duty material vs the OEM material used.


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

I am currently eyeballing the GFB DV+. It's an OEM+ solution:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66691


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

jspirate said:


> Yeah... The 2011 CC was one of the first VW's to come with the MED15.5.2 ECU. Or maybe I was just one of the first new ECU's to be k04'd? I am not sure. Anyway, I spent a fair amount of cash and time chasing misfires before APR figured out that the problem is the valve springs.
> 
> I ended up having the IE valve spring kit installed and its been smoooooooooth sailing ever since


MED 15.5.2 ecu? Do you mean 17.5.2?


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

Took advantage of the APR sale, FMIC and Carbonio on their way. Next will focus on less wheel spin, did the tire thing...might be time to try a limited slip differential. Anyone out there have experience with a LSD on a KO4 CC?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

superwtc said:


> MED 15.5.2 ecu? Do you mean 17.5.2?


Yes... 17.5.2. Sorry about the typo!


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

J.Iverson said:


> Took advantage of the APR sale, FMIC and Carbonio on their way. Next will focus on less wheel spin, did the tire thing...might be time to try a limited slip differential. Anyone out there have experience with a LSD on a KO4 CC?


I don't have any experience with a K04 CC with LSD, but we have done a few LSD installs on Mk6 GTI's with K04's and the difference in putting down the power to the road is significant. It's especially noticeable when accelerating out of a turn.


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

Are there any drawbacks to running a LSD? Is there a downside for daily driving? It's looking spendy, but I'm thinking of doing it.


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

J.Iverson said:


> Are there any drawbacks to running a LSD? Is there a downside for daily driving? It's looking spendy, but I'm thinking of doing it.


It really depends... I've never had one on a FWD vehicle but only in my 400whp 350z. While driving straight at speed, you probably won't notice it. Slow speed maneuvering is a PITA. 1.5 only lock on acceleration while 2.0 lock on deceleration as well.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

J.Iverson said:


> Are there any drawbacks to running a LSD? Is there a downside for daily driving? It's looking spendy, but I'm thinking of doing it.


You shouldn't feel anything bad with it, bc its not like its a full locking rear end where you'll hop around turns 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Wavetrac*

Been running a Wavetrac for 5 months now and what a difference no pull left or right when you jump on it much better pull out of corners changes the way you drive . With over 430 at the engine on 100 octane worth every penny


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TDI Driver said:


> I don't have any experience with a K04 CC with LSD, but we have done a few LSD installs on Mk6 GTI's with K04's and the difference in putting down the power to the road is significant. It's especially noticeable when accelerating out of a turn.





J.Iverson said:


> Are there any drawbacks to running a LSD? Is there a downside for daily driving? It's looking spendy, but I'm thinking of doing it.





The diff makes a world of difference. Most people think that a diff is for straight line traction but its best applicable when otherwise. Going through a turn with a stock diff will usually spin the inside wheel and the car pushes and slides, but like TDI said not you can power through a turn(within reason) and have it pull. 






ZeeGrandChamp said:


> It really depends... I've never had one on a FWD vehicle but only in my 400whp 350z. While driving straight at speed, you probably won't notice it. Slow speed maneuvering is a PITA. 1.5 only lock on acceleration while 2.0 lock on deceleration as well.





Yea this doesn't apply to fwd TB diff's


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

What diffs are good for a CC with K04? How much $ are we talking about? How many hours to install?


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Wavetrac*

I looked at quailfe and pelequin (sp) after a number of calls went with Wavetrac it offers what the other two do plus the locking capabilities when one wheel has no load the others do not. I would call it second gen design and does it work price around a thousand and about 6 hours to install. I did mine when I did a clutch so I saved about 2 hours of labor.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

BSFatonovich said:


> Man, you guys are killing me and my bank account. I was thinking about making several changes....is the KO4 the best thing I should get in lieu of a catback or coilovers? What does the mpg look like with KO4?


36/38 mpg....when you not boosting, no way you can enjoy Ko4 wout supporting mods and coils and tires and DSG tune and engine mounts...fmi, the list go on and on  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> 36/38 mpg....when you not boosting, no way you can enjoy Ko4 wout supporting mods and coils and tires and DSG tune and engine mounts...fmi, the list go on and on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Pretty much. Bare minimum that we highly recommend for installing a K04 is a clutch (if it's a manual car) and a downpipe.

If you like to get into the throttle a lot, the list is a little more extensive:

Intake System
Valve Springs (if you have the weak ones, regardless it's still a good upgrade to allow you to rev higher more safely)
Bigger Intercooler
Engine Mounts
Better Diverter Valve
Limited Slip Differential
Coilovers (helps launching your car substantially)
High Performance Tires


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> 36/38 mpg....when you not boosting, no way you can enjoy Ko4 wout supporting mods and coils and tires and DSG tune and engine mounts...fmi, the list go on and on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Not to get nit-picking, but I've got the OEM engine mounts and H&R sport springs. The k04 is ridiculously enjoyable! I do have a fair amount of other stuff though (click sig).

My CC has more soul than 99% of the cars I've owned or driven. With the supporting mods the k04 is an insane value.


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

I average 23mpg combined. Its definitely worse than stock

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

lilfleck said:


> I average 23mpg combined. Its definitely worse than stock
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


GTI? :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

lilfleck said:


> I average 23mpg combined. Its definitely worse than stock
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


That sounds crazy low. Is it your daily or weekend car?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That sounds crazy low. Is it your daily or weekend car?


That actually sounds about right. I average about 24mpg with both city and highway mileage combined and I'm only on stage 1. I'd assume KO4 would be a little worse than my figures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> That actually sounds about right. I average about 24mpg with both city and highway mileage combined and I'm only on stage 1. I'd assume KO4 would be a little worse than my figures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:screwy:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> 36/38 mpg....when you not boosting, no way you can enjoy Ko4 wout supporting mods and coils and tires and DSG tune and engine mounts...fmi, the list go on and on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Are you saying that your getting 36 city and 38 highway on you CC with KO4? Now that's BS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> Are you saying that your getting 36 city and 38 highway on you CC with KO4? Now that's BS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative sir. I'm getting 36-38 mpg highway. So fast to jump up and call names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> Negative sir. I'm getting 36-38 mpg highway. So fast to jump up and call names.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Wait what? Where's the name calling? I simply did not agree with your numbers, no name calling here. So, granted, let's say you get 38mhp highway with an 18.5 gallon tank (CC), you're saying that on a full tank with a gallon to spare, you can go 665 miles on the highway (17.5 gallons * 38mph) with KO4. Doesn't that number seem somewhat off to you? Geez, those are diesel numbers to be honest. That's where we are at a disconnect, that's all.

Note: Every time I fill up, my gauge almost always tells me I could go at least 450 miles, give or take. Never broken the 500mile barrier. Maybe with non-ethanol fuel, but that's rare in my area.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

van33 said:


> Wait what? Where's the name calling? I simply did not agree with your numbers, no name calling here. So, granted, let's say you get 38mhp highway with an 18.5 gallon tank (CC), you're saying that on a full tank with a gallon to spare, you can go 665 miles on the highway (17.5 gallons * 38mph) with KO4. Doesn't that number seem somewhat off to you? Geez, those are diesel numbers to be honest. That's where we are at a disconnect, that's all.
> 
> Note: Every time I fill up, my gauge almost always tells me I could go at least 450 miles, give or take. Never broken the 500mile barrier. Maybe with non-ethanol fuel, but that's rare in my area.


We are talking beat case scenario, 70 mph cruise control, no AC on, perfect conditions, no traffic, ecc. Clearly is not how we drive at all the time. But sometime when I take short trip 40-60 miles I can average 36-38mpg. Otherwise combine city and highway I average 30mpg. I hope I'm clear this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, I drive a GTI. It's roughly the same weight as you guys. Granted, I think you may have slightly larger 4-5-6 gears, but still, K04 gas mileage is worse than the stock turbo. 

I daily my car and my commute is short and local roads. On the weekends I am on the highway more. But even on the highway, the car is not seeing more than 27mpg on average. APR K04 V2 file btw. 

I can get it to read over 30mpg, if my foot is off the throttle but on a flat surface just cruising at 65-70, 27mpg.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I can get 36 mpg on the highway easily. Not at 70 mph though. At 70, the 2.0 is in the boost and mileage drops. Keep er out of the boost and I bet 40 mpg is possible... that would probably be 55 mph though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

lilfleck said:


> Yes, I drive a GTI. It's roughly the same weight as you guys. Granted, I think you may have slightly larger 4-5-6 gears, but still, K04 gas mileage is worse than the stock turbo.
> 
> I daily my car and my commute is short and local roads. On the weekends I am on the highway more. But even on the highway, the car is not seeing more than 27mpg on average. APR K04 V2 file btw.
> 
> I can get it to read over 30mpg, if my foot is off the throttle but on a flat surface just cruising at 65-70, 27mpg.


As dumb as it sounds the CC's and jettas should get a bit better mpg cruising because of aerodynamics. However your mileage shouldn't be worse while cruising. I can get like 28mpg cruising in my GTI on 3+


----------



## lilfleck (Nov 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As dumb as it sounds the CC's and jettas should get a bit better mpg cruising because of aerodynamics. However your mileage shouldn't be worse while cruising. I can get like 28mpg cruising in my GTI on 3+


Haha, that does sound dumb, but wouldn't be crazy surprised if true. In either case, telling him he's gonna get 35-36mpg on K04 is wild. There is no way it's that far off.

And yes, I know I can get higher mpg if I cruise at 50-55mph, but I feel comfortable at 65-70 when the speed limit is 65... just my driving style. I think that is realistic.

Also, my 23mpg isn't from the MFD, its from actual gas data I keep track of in an app.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

lilfleck said:


> Haha, that does sound dumb, but wouldn't be crazy surprised if true. In either case, telling him he's gonna get 35-36mpg on K04 is wild. There is no way it's that far off.
> 
> And yes, I know I can get higher mpg if I cruise at 50-55mph, but I feel comfortable at 65-70 when the speed limit is 65... just my driving style. I think that is realistic.
> 
> Also, my 23mpg isn't from the MFD, its from actual gas data I keep track of in an app.



Well think about it which will get through the air better, an arrow or a brick?

JS posted his, my car the mfd seems a little lower, possibly from the calculations and larger injectors, but I purposely checked by the amount of gas to refill versus miles driven. No app needed just quick division.

I dunno the 23mpg combined just seems low. My gti is a once a week car and when I do drive it I rip on it pretty good and I get usually about 21mpg with just city and backroads driving.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well think about it which will get through the air better, an arrow or a brick?
> 
> JS posted his, my car the mfd seems a little lower, possibly from the calculations and larger injectors, but I purposely checked by the amount of gas to refill versus miles driven. No app needed just quick division.
> 
> I dunno the 23mpg combined just seems low. My gti is a once a week car and when I do drive it I rip on it pretty good and I get usually about 21mpg with just city and backroads driving.


Its been awhile since I looked, but I think 5th and 6th gear are different from the GTI to the CC... don't really trust my memory though... been along time since I looked at the ratios!


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

*Actual MPG vs On Board readout*

You prob should not be using the on board computer to calc MPG (I see pic in the string below), the on board on most vehicle shows a 2~4 MPG variance in favor of MPG - they are all off. At best they are a ballpark figure. The real numbers are between fill-up and calculated against miles driven with actual math.
This applies to cars and MC - I see this on both. 
For example - On my Jetta SW 2.5, on a typical 250mi trip, the on board will show AVG 31~32 MPG / ongoing actual 36 - No way. When I fill up and do the math the old fashion way, I'm in the high 20's 27~29.
Test it... 

sunnyorlando


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

sunnyorlando said:


> You prob should not be using the on board computer to calc MPG (I see pic in the string below), the on board on most vehicle shows a 2~4 MPG variance in favor of MPG - they are all off. At best they are a ballpark figure. The real numbers are between fill-up and calculated against miles driven with actual math.
> This applies to cars and MC - I see this on both.
> For example - On my Jetta SW 2.5, on a typical 250mi trip, the on board will show AVG 31~32 MPG / ongoing actual 36 - No way. When I fill up and do the math the old fashion way, I'm in the high 20's 27~29.
> Test it...
> ...


Agreed. That said, when you are at 35 mpg, a couple miles one way or another is close enough for government work.


----------

